# Misprint ?



## TeamRienza (Feb 8, 2022)

I subscribe to the government updates on travel to France, Spain, and Portugal. Received an e mail update on Portugal this morning. I wonder did the foreign office really mean this.........

Public spaces and services​Mainland Portugal​Mainland Portugal is in a state of calamity. There is a ban on drinking alcohol outside in public and a requirement to show vaccination and negative COVID-19 test certificates to access services and facilities, as follows:


On entry to hotels and other tourist accommodation, restaurants, casinos, gyms and events and shows with reserved seating, you will be asked to show a COVID-19 vaccination or recovery certificate, *or*
a negative COVID-19 test result

Hopefully it is just an error, Mind you I would suppose some on here would regard the loss of out door drinking as a calamity.

Davy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 8, 2022)

On a serious note, Davy, is that Foreign Office info for real?!


----------



## TeamRienza (Feb 8, 2022)

Yes, but it’s the first time I have seen this use of words. I suspect it it autocorrect or poor proof reading. Here is the link to the government page on Portugal.






						Coronavirus - Portugal travel advice
					

Latest FCDO travel advice for Portugal including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




					www.gov.uk
				




Davy


----------



## TissyD (Feb 8, 2022)

TeamRienza said:


> I subscribe to the government updates on travel to France, Spain, and Portugal. Received an e mail update on Portugal this morning. I wonder did the foreign office really mean this.........
> 
> Public spaces and services​Mainland Portugal​Mainland Portugal is in a state of calamity. There is a ban on drinking alcohol outside in public and a requirement to show vaccination and negative COVID-19 test certificates to access services and facilities, as follows:
> 
> ...


Sorry but I see nothing wrong with it Looks like common sense to me.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 8, 2022)

TeamRienza said:


> Yes, but it’s the first time I have seen this use of words. I suspect it it autocorrect or poor proof reading. Here is the link to the government page on Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will find that gov.uk is simply using terminology employed by the Portuguese. The final FAQ at https://imigrante.sef.pt/en/covid-19/faqs/#1585843422558-9d58fbe7-d389 asks: "WHICH ARE THE RULES FORESEEN BY THE STATE OF CALAMITY?"


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 8, 2022)

TeamRienza said:


> Yes, but it’s the first time I have seen this use of words. I suspect it it autocorrect or poor proof reading. Here is the link to the government page on Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Looks like an autocorrect and/or hasty/non-existent(?) spellchecking.

Some modern technology has a great deal to answer for!


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 8, 2022)

in portugal the state of emergency has always been referred to as state of calamity


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 9, 2022)

I've been forced to drink my morning coffee and brandy outside the village coffee shop.
Other tables had beer and other alcohol on view
We were chatting to our Mayor, who was accompanied by two Cops . 
Not a word was spoken about it.
We were asked to show vaccination certificates, just once, about 5 weeks ago.
.
The R number has fallen below 1 , but masks are generally worn on the streets and insisted on when going indoors .
We're all being careful.
Might be different in Albufeira,  though.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 9, 2022)

Just like Downing Street then


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 9, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> in portugal the state of emergency has always been referred to as state of calamity


It has been in a state of calamity since trotter went back


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 9, 2022)

Tezza33 said:


> It has been in a state of calamity since trotter went back


Funnily enough I just drove through Northampton on my way home from Hertfordshire and they are having street parties


----------



## Trotter (Feb 10, 2022)

Terry pm sent


----------



## REC (Feb 10, 2022)

Portugal have always used the phrase " a state of calamity" . Last year it was a frequent state





__





						Communique of the Council of Ministers 29th July 2021 | Safe Communities Portugal
					

Communiqué from the Council of Ministers of July 29, 2021 1. The Council of Ministers approved a resolution extending the situation of calamity throughout the continental national territory until 23:59 h on August 31, 2021 and amending the applicable measures. The diploma, which enters into...




					www.safecommunitiesportugal.com
				




 Drinking in public spaces, I think, seems to exclude sitting outside a bar or restaurant. We show our covid vaccination to eat indoors but can sit outside without showing it. If it rains, I suppose the unvaccinated will just get wet?


----------



## REC (Feb 12, 2022)

Update to this, been asked for certificate twice and not asked twice!


----------



## Doinitinit (Feb 13, 2022)

Been in Portugal since December and as time has passed, we have been asked less & less to show covid certs. A couple of restaurants asked if we were vaxed, but not for proof. Bigger campsites will want it.
We took beers up to lookout points to watch the sunset a couple of times and no-one seemed to notice.


----------

